# Black grapes



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just bought some seedless black grapes, I like these a lot better than the green and red ones.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how nothing was seedless, including watermelon, when we were kids, but now it's the norm, and seeds are found 'inconvient'.                              
But you lose out on those great spitting contests now adays.                                                                   
I like them best too, LC.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't eat seeds, or nuts , have trouble with divertulitis.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I can't eat seeds, or nuts , have trouble with divertulitis.


 
NO eating. Just Aiming.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> NO eating. Just Aiming.


I knew what you meant. What I mean is accidentally swallowing seed or two, it can wreak havoc in my body.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

I knew what you meant too. I watched my mom suffer for years with Chrones, and colitus, if even one seed, say, in italian bread crumbs, or sausage was consumed. Lets just say variety was not in her diet worse and worse as the years went on.

I was just having fun, remembering my youth. I'm sorry you too suffer.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I knew what you meant too. I watched my mom suffer for years with Chrones, and colitus, if even one seed, say, in italian bread crumbs, or sausage was consumed. Lets just say variety was not in her diet worse and worse as the years went on.
> 
> I was just having fun, remembering my youth. I'm sorry you too suffer.


 
one year I ended up in the hospital with it, and missed my own birthday party !    , hubby had to change the plans to when I got out the following week and a few people could not make the party then.


----------

